# Java on ipad



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if we will ever be able to use Java on the ipad? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you talking about Java or Javascript? 

Java is a programming language with an environment that will run standalone programs on a computer.

Javascript is a scripting language that is generally used to create dynamic HTML web pages on a browser.

Two very different things, unfortunately with a similar name.

Neither is likely to be allowed on the iPad, for the same reason the Flash is banned.


Mike


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Are you talking about Java or Javascript?
> 
> Java is a programming language with an environment that will run standalone programs on a computer.
> 
> ...


----------

